# Simples 3D/CAD-Freewaretool gesucht, zB zum Möbelbau



## Herbboy (19. September 2007)

*Simples 3D/CAD-Freewaretool gesucht, zB zum Möbelbau*

Ich wollte mir nen neuen PC-Tisch basteln, und da ich da mehrere Ebenen haben werde und auch so ein "verstecktes" Fach für Stecker usw. wird das als Zeichung etwas unübersichtlich...


Gibt es ein simples 3D-Tool, bei dem ich einfach zB Blöcke mit 80 länge, 40 breit und 2 dicke erstellen und dann platzieren kann?

Was hilfreich wäre: man sollte die erstellten Blöcke benennen können, und bei Bedarf einzeln ausblenden, so dass man zB den Tisch ohne die obere Platte mal betrachten kann. Auch ein Einfärben zwecks direkter optischer Unterscheidung wäre gut.

Generierung eines Bildes oder so wäre nicht nötig, auch nicht irgendwelche Materialvorgaben oder Texturen oder Lichtquellen usw., die man miteinbaut - darf aber durchaus intergiert sein


----------



## Eol_Ruin (20. September 2007)

*AW: Simples 3D/CAD-Freewaretool gesucht, zB zum Möbelbau*

As gratis CAD ist das hier nicht schlecht.
Ist halt relativ einfach gestrickt.

http://www.a9tech.com/products/a9cad/

oder das:
http://www.cadstd.com/

oder das:
http://www.ugs.com/products/velocity/solidedge/free2d/


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. September 2007)

*AW: Simples 3D/CAD-Freewaretool gesucht, zB zum Möbelbau*



			
				Herbboy am 19.09.2007 21:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte mir nen neuen PC-Tisch basteln, und da ich da mehrere Ebenen haben werde und auch so ein "verstecktes" Fach für Stecker usw. wird das als Zeichung etwas unübersichtlich...
> 
> 
> Gibt es ein simples 3D-Tool, bei dem ich einfach zB Blöcke mit 80 länge, 40 breit und 2 dicke erstellen und dann platzieren kann?
> ...




google sketchup arbeitet zwar eher mit flächen, denn körpern, aber man kann auch recht leicht quader erstellen.
ausblenden oder auch einfach halbtransparente oder gitteransicht stehen zur verfügung, elemente können mit schrift versehen werden (die dann aber frei im raum steht), farben und texturen stehen zur verfügung.

tipp:
das program ist für häuser gedacht und die genauigkeit im mm bereich lässt sehr zu wünschen übrig.
ich selbst verwende es im maßstab 1000:1 (m=mm), für nen schreibtisch wäre vielleicht 100:1 angemessen, im schlimmsten fall kommt es zu fehlern, die bearbeiten sehr erschweren. (weil sich zwei elemente nicht mehr berühren, sondern n stück auseinanderstehen)


----------



## Herbboy (20. September 2007)

*AW: Simples 3D/CAD-Freewaretool gesucht, zB zum Möbelbau*

thx ihr zwei, werd ich mal checken



wegen maßstab oder "mm-ungenauigkeiten": das wär egal, es geht nur um die ungefähren relationen und dass ich sehe, wieviele bratter und ion welcher größe ich benötige. ob das dann 80cm sind oder ob da 80m dransteht, das ist egal


----------

